# Ha Hei Beach Campground, Coromandel Peninsula, New Zealand by Ben



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok so this is probably far out of the way for most of you guys!

But if you ever get the chance to camp around New Zealand I cannot recommend this place highly enough. My wife and I stayed there late last year, we were driving a camper van around the North Island of New Zealand. For an extra $2 a night we got a site that overlooked the beach! It was a stunning view and a great way to end our holiday.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a friend in Australia who just had a baby. I don't think they have been camping there. But New Zealand sounds remarkable when you consider the oceans waves crashing in on you. The price of $2 extra must be worth it. The comparison of ocean waves to a lake. I love water wherever it is.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

My brother and sister-in-law went to NZ on their honeymoon. They actually had friends there to visit. They rented a car and trailer when they got there and basically just travelled all over seeing the countryside. I don't remember all the places they went but they sure sure talked about it forever.

That was about ten years ago and they are still talking about that trip. It sounds like you guys enjoyed it just as much.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

It means Newzealand is a place to visit . You all have really made me vigorous about the beautiful places of Newzwaland . We were planning to go some where out side our country for camping and travelling . I will surely say to my camper comunity members to have a trip of Newzealand .


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

New Zealand is on my "I have to visit that place!" list. From the pictures I have seen it has beautiful water and beaches. Behind it, the those forged and dark mountains. It has the bluest skies and feel all its own. It takes you back to centuries of old. I'm sure the Native people still live there.


----------

